# Windows Firewall 1075 Error



## timrochester

My windows firewall wont become active, when i attmept to turn it on i recieve an error saying that the service cannot start. When i try and start the service, i recieve this error:

Services
Could not start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service on Local Computer.
Error 1075: The dependency does not exsist or has been marked for deletion.

Any help would be appreciated  thank you!


----------



## timrochester

I thought id add this on a seperate post, since i dont kno what forum etticate is on posting links to other forums....  but this forum has my exact problem, and i have followed all the steps and got the same responses from my machine, however i am running standard windows xp professional not the MCE 2005.

I tried the last step:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,14368042

'Check that the "Windows Management Instrumentation" Service is set to "Automatic" and is "Started" and that the "Network Connections" Service is set to "Manual" and is either "Started" or can be "Started".'

and the WMI was on automatic and was started, and the Network Connections, was on manual and started

Thanks again


----------



## timothyb89

The windows XP firewall... I don't really recommend you even use it. It always seems to block my inter access. If you have comcast, you can get McAffe for free. If not, just go to google and search for free firewall software. The windows SP2 firewall is a *little* better, but with a home network, it blocks all internet access


----------



## timrochester

Yeah, true, but if you read the other forum, its causing other related problems too, for example I am unable to connect to a VPN and another computer on the home network cannot access my files.

PS. I already have Mcaffee internet security


----------



## timrochester

Sorry forgot to post the link to the forum, is now above im one of my previous posts (I edited it)

Sorry!


----------



## elmarcorulz

timrochester said:
			
		

> PS. I already have Mcaffee internet security


is the mcafee firewall installed? if that might be causing the error, because your only supposed to run 1 firewall at one, otherweise it causes conflicts


----------



## timrochester

No, i have had Mcafee and windows firewall running side by side for about a year now, it does mean that most errors are duplicated, but its never caused any other problems.

Plus i cant access files, or VPNs, even with mcafee disabled


----------



## timothyb89

well, try to disable the Windows firewall, not just McAffe. The windows firewall does everything but work, and elmarcorulz is right, you really should oly have one running at once


----------



## timrochester

The windows firewall IS disabled, i cant enable it. But as i said there are other less specific problems, such as the VPN connection not working and the fact that other users on my network cannot get to my shared files. I just thought that the if i fixed the windows firewall everything else would be fixed as a result, I usually find in windows that a series of similar problems (in this case network problems) are all caused by the same fault


----------

